# Coping with two....



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just looking for a few tips from those with more than one. Our LO is 14 months and has been home around 3 months. We have a great routine and manage just fine. No.2 will be arriving in the next 6 weeks and is significantly younger - will only be 3/4 months on placement.

My biggest concerns are the logistical ones - like getting up in the mornings with two etc. I shower in the mornings as I'm NOT a morning person and it wakes me up. I know we'll find a routine for all of us but I'm just looking for advice / tips / encouragement. The age gap is less than a year so both are very much still 'babies' and whilst LO s nearly walking, we're still not quite there meaning lots of carrying / crawling and putting washing out etc is awkward when the grass is wet etc and she is always putting everything in her mouth, can't wait until that stage passes! Puddlesuit is on order for her, and I will use my baby carrier a lot for no.2. No.1 is learning a bit more independence I.e. self feeding a bit etc, but like I say, she's still a baby really and petite fit her age.

So any advice from those with two teeny-weenies in terms of managing stuff? 

Thank you

MummyElf x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought I should give you a reply to get the ball rolling...

How about a Playpen for your eldest (and when the new LO can sit up) when you need to do important things, obviously make sure you are in the same room though. http://www.amazon.co.uk/baby-furniture-playpens-mattresses/b?ie=UTF8&node=60118031


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Obviously no idea....but just wanted to say I hope that it goes wonderfully! I am sure you will manage as you have before and I am very excited for you!!! Much love xxxxxxx hope lots come and give tips as you are so supportive towards us! X


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

You may get a better response in the 'Parenting' section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=187.0


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I will be back..I didnt have mine quite so small but DS was placed at 9 months and his big sis was just over 2 at that point so I did have 2 small quite dependant kids..both in nappies etc..can give you some tips later but firstly I would urge you to get a sling for the littliest  one..it will make your life much easier! there are lots and lots of really good ones..you need to get yourself to a sling meet..pref before littlie joins your family as you def wont have time after!!...google online for your nearest one..there you can try out lots of different ones..might need to borrow someones baby to try them lol..people are always really friendly and helpful
will reply more later
kj x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys - I do have both a playpen and sling already, although I've now taken the pen down as it was too large and just put a baby gate across the lounge door as its otherwise baby safe on the whole. x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Playpen can also be useful for keeping children separated if you need to.  Yes, they are a pita for how much room they take up, aren't there?


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I know - so practical but real lounge fillers! Although it may need to be re-erected soon! Once no.2 is a bit older I'm thinking a jumperoo may be a good way of keeping him happy and bouncing as LO really will be walking very soon....we're soooo close, I can't wait!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

frangipanii said:


> Obviously no idea....but just wanted to say I hope that it goes wonderfully! I am sure you will manage as you have before and I am very excited for you!!! Much love xxxxxxx hope lots come and give tips as you are so supportive towards us! X


Ahh thank you Fran  Not long for you now! In fact in a couple of weeks time you will be able to give me tips!!xxx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be having the same - a 16 month old and then a newborn placed sometime in Jan / Feb time so am really grateful for any and all advice on this post.

Slings have been recommended to me as well for the new baby - will look forward to hearing any / all tips and advice.

SummerTilly x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

SummerTilly by Jan/Feb I'll have been doing it 3-4 months so PM me nearer the time if you remember and whatever I've learned I'll share (if I'm still sane)! People bang on and on about how hard it will be, but I view it as a decision which has maximum long term gain. Tough whilst they are both tiny, but once they hit 2 and 3 onwards they'll be having so much fun together, hopefully best friends and playmates. Short term pain for long term gain!    Plus I'm an organiser by nature so will enjoy the challenge!


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I am going to enjoy the challenge so much too! Having thought long and hard about sibling adoption I hadn't dare hope to have little ones so young and am just so delighted at being their mummy from an early age. Like most parents, I know there will be times when I don't really know what I am doing, but my plan is to trust my instincts, rely on whatever I have gleaned from parenting books (eg what does that rash mean?) and take lots of advice / ask for help from all the parents in my support network (including my own)

Very exciting and scary at the same time. That's what adrenalin is for - right?


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi MummyElf,

Have you got an activity centre? We have this one which I find invaluable (picked it up secondhand, and it's now being used for my second!):

http://www.leapfrog.com/en_gb/families/learn___groove/0/learngroovestation.html

It's very portable and I put it on the patio/grass when I'm hanging washing out, or DS is playing outside and needs me (DD is a bit younger than yours and is putting everything in her mouth - rabbit poo is her best one yet!).

We also had a great rocking chair when DS when about 5-12months:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Price-Link-a-Doos-Infant-to-Toddler-Rocker/dp/B000E5Q3OI

Very useful for plonking them in when you're loading up the car etc. Beware, though, once they become active it tips quite easily.

My DD plays in the bathroom with me in the morning while I shower at about 6.30am. Perhaps you could delay your shower until DD2 goes back down to nap in the morning?

I was worried about how my routine would work out when DD arrived - although my DS is much older (just started Reception) - but it just sort of worked itself out!

Keep us posted 

Peacelily xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you Peacelily! Some excellent tips there! I don't have either and will look into sourcing both. x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I would happily give the activity centre to you...it was given to me so I wouldn't sell it and by Jan/Feb I can't see DD going in it as she's pretty much walking already. Just don't know how feasible that is re your location?! PM me if you want.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you Peacelily, I'll chat to DH as he was doing some eBay sourcing!x


----------

